# Rôti Sans Pareil – Roast Without Equal  or how to bone out a Turkey



## brican (Oct 31, 2011)

While at college we was taught a lot of nifty tricks of the trade (Butchering) that have seemed to have been lost over the years due to peoples taste as well as mass production.

There came on the seen some years ago which most people in North America believed that some Chef had created a new dish  --- a Turducken, back in the UK (mid 60s) we had been doing what I was taught called a Turkey Royal (6 + de-boned birds). Upon checking in the early 80s I came across Rôti Sans Pareil – Roast Without Equal http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turducken

I normally made between 60 - 100 every Christmas any where from 14 lbs to 35 lbs. The first one takes 1 1/2 hours from begging to end by time I got to the third one I was down to 3/4 hour.

The following are the steps I go through to what you have seen as the end product








 

The start







Popes nose off and starting to bone from the arse end
 







Starting to peel away from the back bone using a cloth/rag or in my case my glove
Meat peels away leaving bone clean.







Peeled down the leg sockets







Left side leg joint popped







Tip of knife cutting tendon in right leg socket







Popped open and with the down pressure continue to pull meat away from back bone







Legs are both out, back bone cleaned to just about the neck line







Starting on the neck end by first cleaning across the back bone







Getting ready the separate the wings from the carcase. Notice the white the white circle of fat in the meat? This is the site of the joint.







Wing separated from the carcase







Starting to work on the wish bone as well as the flat bone that lays along side of the back bone







Ready to twist off







Twisting off







Next is the bone that attaches the wing to the back bone







Twist and pull







&







Easy peesy
 






Both sides done
 







Wish bones next







Making sure that the back bone is cleaned away from the meat so it is ready to pull out from the arse end







Pulling the cleaned back bone out leaving the breast bone inside as the two will break apart where the ribs attach to the back bone







Back bone out







Working on the breast bone, peeling the meat away







Both sides done and ready to pull away from meat







The start of the pull







The end of the pull







Wings next







Clean the top of the Humerus joint scraping along the bone to start the cleaning. Once started using a cloth or in my case my glove. Finger and thumb circle bone pushing down while pulling on the top of the bone with the other hand thus cleaning the meat away from the bone.
 













Popping the joint of the Humerus







Twist and pull







Next the Radius and Ulna







Separating the joint so not to cut through the skin







Cleaning the joint ends of the Radius and Ulna








Scraping down the bone







Both bones cleaned the same way as the ---- Humerus







Twist and pull







One side done







Legs next – just about done







Femur first, clean around the bone tend to relax here as this part is meaty



















Twist and pop the joint cutting through the tendons







Another one out clean – 3 to go







The tricky part, need to clean around the knee joint without going through the skin







Just about done







Done







The innards     on the outside







Duck







Chicken
  







Stuffing ready so we can start to rebuild the poor bunny







Chicken breast







Breast with a good layer of dressing







Folded neat and tidy for the next stage







Duck breast







Duck breast with a good layer of dressing and the stuffed chicken breast on top waiting to be wrapped













Stuffed chicken breast completely encased within the duck breast













Stuffing the wings and crop







Tools of the trade (my mother was a seamstress)







On the home run







Legs stuffed – layer of dressing along the back bone (where it was) – chicken breast duck breast combination in place with a layer of dressing around it – ready for the final push or is that shove!!!







Nearly there







Done


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 31, 2011)

Absolutely excellent tutorial!  Congratulations for the great Qviews and success in accomplishing the deboning!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 31, 2011)

Awesome! I really want to try this for TG day this year.

Your tutorial will certainly help me a lot.

Thank-you so much for taking the time to do this for us!


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 31, 2011)

Wow!!!

  Thanks for sharing!!

  Craig


----------



## raptor700 (Oct 31, 2011)

Great post,

   Thanks for sharing


----------



## michael ark (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for shareing.


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 1, 2011)

Another great post Robert, thanks again


----------



## boykjo (Nov 10, 2011)

Man....  I missed the one.... That sure is a lot of work.... looking at just de boning a turkey... Any pics of the turducken plated.....

joe


----------



## plj (Nov 10, 2011)

There's an easier way:

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=bone...4&tbnw=110&start=0&ndsp=30&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:0


----------



## plj (Nov 10, 2011)

seriously though, I enjoyed following thru your pics, thanks for posting it


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 10, 2011)

Man that is awesome. Great tutorial. I just flagged this to see if we can make it a WIKI. Thanks for taking the time to do this.


----------



## big twig (Nov 10, 2011)

Really cool tutorial, thanks for sharing!


----------

